# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه ایلام

## Mahsa.Nzr

*تاریخچه :* 

این  دانشگاه در ابتدا با عنوان آموزشکده دامپروری ایلام از سال ۱۳۵۵ به عنوان  تنها دانشکده مستقل دامپروری و شاخه ای از دانشگاه رازی شروع به فعالیت  نموده است. پس از انقلاب فرهنگی این آموزشکده به دانشکده کشاورزی تغییر می  یابد. در سال ۱۳۷۱ با توجه به اهداف انقلاب اسلامی مبنی بر توسعه فرهنگیُ  اجتماعی و اقتصادی مناطق محروم و به برکت سفر مقام معظم رهبری به استان  ایلام این دانشکده از دانشگاه رازی مستقل و به دانشگاه ایلام ارتقاء یافت.  در حال حاضر دانشگاه ایلام دارای62 رشته تحصیلی در مقاطع کاردانیُ کارشناسی  ، کارشناسی ارشدودکتری می باشد. هم اکنون4004 دانشجو در این دانشگاه مشغول  به تحصیل می باشندکه از این تعداد 2407 نفر پسر و1597 نفر دختر می باشند.  اعضاء هیات علمی دانشگاه 143 نفر می باشند که از این تعداد49 نفر مربی و90  نفر استادیارو4نفردانشیار هستند کارکنان دانشگاه 438 نفرند که شامل ۸1 رسمی  ،181نفرقراردادمعین و176  نفر تحت پوشش شرکت خدماتی می باشند.

دانشگاه  ایلام در حال حاضر دارای5 دانشکده کشاورزی،دانشکده ادبیات وعلوم  انسانی،دانشکده فنی ومهندسی ،دانشکده علوم پایه ودانشکده پیرادامپزشکی  می  باشد که با مدیریت دکتر طاهر عليمحمدي به فعالیت خود ادامه می دهد.

*دانشکده ها :*

دانشکده فنی و مهندسی دانشکده کشاورزی دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی دانشکده علوم پایهآموزشکده دامپزشکی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده کشاورزی*  *تاریخچه :*

دانشکده  کشاورزی دانشگاه ایلام به عنوان قدیمی ترین و با سابقه ترین مرکز آموزش  عالی استان که تا سال 1370 زیر نظر دانشگاه رازی کرمانشاه مشغول انجام  فعالیت بوده در سال 1371 رسماً فعالیت خود را به صورت مستقل زیر نظر  دانشگاه ایلام آغاز نمود. این دانشکده در حال حاضر با 7 گروه آموزشی و 18 رشته تحصیلی به فعالیت خود ادامه می دهد.

*گروه های آموزشی:*

مهندسی علوم باغبانی، جنگل و مرتع، مکانیک ماشینهای کشاورزی ، زراعت و اصلاح نباتات، علوم دامی، علوم و صنایع غذایی، مهندسی آب


*رشته های تحصیلی:*
دکترای تخصصی: 
2 رشته ( زراعت گرایش فیزیولوژی گیاهی، اصلاح نباتات گرایش ژنتیک مولکولی )
کارشناسی ارشد:
دوره روزانه 7 رشته ( علوم دامی، علوم باغبانی،زراعت ، اصلاح نباتات، مکانیک ماشینهای کشاورزی، بیابان زدایی، بیماری شناسی گیاهی )



دوره شبانه 6 رشته ( علوم دامی، زراعت، علوم باغبانی، اصلاح نباتات، مکانیک ماشینهای کشاورزی، بیابان زدایی )
کارشناسی:
دوره  روزانه 7 رشته ( علوم دامی، صنایع غذایی، علوم باغبانی، زراعت و اصلاح  نباتات، جنگل و مرتع، مهندسی آب، مکانیک ماشینهای کشاورزی )

دوره شبانه 6 رشته ( علوم دامی، صنایع غذایی، علوم باغبانی، زراعت، جنگل و مرتع، مهندسی آب )

 

این تصویر تغییر اندازه داده شده است. روی نوار جهت مشاهده سایز اصلی تصویر کلیک کنید. سایز اصلی تصویر 881x361 می باشد.


 


*تعداد دانشجو:* 
کل دانشجویان دانشکده: 881 نفر
 کارشناسی ارشد : 129 نفر 
کارشناسی : 752 نفر 
نسبت دانشجو به استاد: 20 به 1 

*امکانات و آزمایشگاه ها*: 
*** مرکز کامپیوتر 
* سایت GIS 
*** کتابخانه دانشکده 
***سالن کنفرانس 
 گروه علوم باغبانی:
1-آزمایشگاه خاکشناسی 2–آزمایشگاه بیماریهای گیاهی 3–آزمایشگاه حشره شناسي4 - دو واحد گلخانه آموزشی 5- باغ گیاهشناسی

گروه مکانیک ماشینهای کشاورزی:
1-آزمایشگاه  هیدرولیک و پنوماتیک 2- کارگاه برق 3- کارگاه جوشکاری 4- کارگاه موتور  5–آزمایشگاه ابزار اندازه گیری6-آزمایشگاه خواص فیزیکی محصولات کشاورزی 7-كارگاه ماشين ابزار

گروه علوم دامی :
1–آزمایشگاه شیر و لبنیات 2-آزمایشگاه تغذیه 3–آزمایشگاه ژنتیک 4– مجتمع دامپروری

گروه زراعت و اصلاح نباتات:
1–آزمایشگاه زراعت 2-آزمایشگاه اصلاح نباتات 3-آزمایشگاه میکروبیولوژی 4–آزمایشگاه گیاهشناسی 5– آزمایشگاه بیوتکنولوژی

گروه جنگل و مرتع
1–کارگاه چوب 2–مرکز سنجش از راه دور(RS)وسیستمهای اطلاعات (GIS) – نهالستان
2- مزرعه آموزشی و پژوهشی مهران:
با  توجه به نیازهای دانشکده بخشی از فعالیت آموزشی و پژوهشی در مزرعه مهران  با آب و خاک مناسب، وجود 7 حلقه چاه آب، 5 واحد ساختمان اداری، یک واحد  گاوداری 80 راسی و یک واحد سیلو 1000 مترمربعی و یک واحد گلخانه نیمه تمام  صورت می گیرد. 
گروه مهندسی آب:
1-مکانیک سیالات و هیدرولیک 
گروه علوم و صنایع غذایی:
1-میکروب شناسی 2– تغذیه علوم دامی 3– شیر و فرآورده های آن 



این تصویر تغییر اندازه داده شده است. روی نوار جهت مشاهده سایز اصلی تصویر کلیک کنید. سایز اصلی تصویر 881x361 می باشد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی*  *معرفی:*

دانشگاه  ایلام از سال 1372 نست به پذیرش دانشجو در رشته های علوم انسانی وعلوم  پایه اقدام نمود.ابتدا این دانشکده تحت عنوان تربيت دبير نسبت به پذیرش  دانشجو در رشته های دبیری شیمی ،دبیری الهیات و دبیری زبان وادبیات فارسی  اقدام نموده و از سال 1385 با توجه به تفکیک دانشکده علوم پایه ،به دانشکده  ادبیات و علوم انسانی تغییر نام یافت.با حذف رشته های دبیری از سال 1375  نسبت به پذیرش دانشجو در رشته های غیر دبیری اقدام نمود .در سال 1382 با  توجه به حذف مرکزآموزش عالی فرهنگیان نسبت به پذیرش فرهنگیان عزیز در رشته  های آموزش دینی وعربی وامور تربیتی گرایش متوسط اقدام نمود.در سال 1386  نسبت به اخذ مجوز رشته الهیات گرایش فلسفه وحکمت اسلامی در مقطع کارشناسی  ارشد اقدام نمود.


*رشته های دانشکده :*


رشته های موجود این دانشکده به شرح زیر می باشد.رشته های موجود دراین دانشکده به شرح زیر می باشند :

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده پيرا دامپزشکي*  *معرفی دانشکده* 


اين  آموزشکده دارای 2 رشته دامپزشکی در مقطع کاردانی و رشته علوم آزمايشگاهی  در مقطع کارشناسی ناپيوسته می باشد که در مقطع کاردانی 63 جمعاً نفر بصورت  روزانه و شبانه و در مقطع کارشناسی ناپيوسته 37جمعاً  نفر بصورت روزانه و  شبانه مشغول به تحصيلند. همچنين اين آموزشکده در صدد گرفتن مجوز دو رشته  بافت شناسی و آسيب شناسی در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد می باشد.

*طرح پيشنهادي دانشکده پيرا دامپزشکي*

استان  ايلام با پيشينه تاريخي خود همواره بعنوان يک قطب در صنعت دامپروري کشور  مطرح بوده و رويکرد دولت جمهوري اسلامي در خصوص تخصيص اعتبارات ويژه جهت  توسعه اين صنعت در استان گواه اين ادعا مي باشد به نحوي که در حال حاضر  جمعيت دامي استان بيش از 2500000 رأس دام ، 3000000 قطعه طيور گوشتي و تخم  گذار ، تعداد 210 واحد صنعتي مرغداري و تعداد زيادي واحد صنعتي ، نيمه  صنعتي و بومي گاوداري ، مراکز پرورش ماهي ، زنبور عسل و ... در اين استان  فعال مي باشد . همچنين تأسيس کشتارگاههاي صنعتي و مراکز توليد خوراک دام با  ظرفيت هاي ويژه پس از پيروزي شکوهمند انقلاب اسلامي همه دلالت بر تلاش بي  وقفه مسؤلين دلسوز نظام در خصوص توسعه صنعت دامپروري در استان ايلام دارد.  اما همان گونه که مستحضريد توسعه پايدار بدون سرمايه گذاري در بخش آموزش  عالي و تحقيقات امکان پذير نبوده و چه بسا سبب آسيب هاي جبران ناپذير  بهداشتي ، اقتصادي و اجتماعي مي گردد. در اين راستا توسعه دانشگاهها ،  ايجاد رشته هاي کارشناسي ارشد و مقاطع بالاتر در دانشگاهها و تربيت نيروي  متخصص در منطقه مي تواند گامي مثبت و محکم در جهت پيشبرد اهداف عاليه نظام  مورد توجه قرار گيرد.
در حال حاضر تنها مرکز  آموزش عالي در زمينه علوم دامپزشکي در استان ، آموزشکده دامپزشکي بوده که  با 20 سال قدمت ، آزمايشگاههاي پيشرفته ، اساتيد مجرب به تعداد 15 نفر  استاديار  که تمامي آنها داراي مدرک دکتري تخصصي از دانشگاههاي معتبر داخل و  خارج کشور مي باشند.
 آموزشکده دامپزشکي تاکنون  تعداد 700 نفر فارغ التحصيل کارداني ، 121 نفر فارغ التحصيل کارشناسي علوم  آزمايشگاهي به جامعه علمي کشور تحويل داده است و ضمناً تعداد دامپزشکان  فعال در استان 25 نفر که در زمينه هاي مختلف پيشگيري از بيماريها ، درمان  بهداشت و سلامتي دام مشغول خدمت مي باشند ، تعداد  38 نفر کارشناس دامپزشکي  و 29 نفر کاردان در قسمت هاي مختلف ادارات دامپزشکي انجام وظيفه مي  نمايند. لذا اين آموزشکده با توجه به پتانسيل ها و ظرفيت هاي موجود قابليت  تبديل به يک دانشکده قوي و کارآفرين در جهت ارتقاء سطح کمي و کيفي توليدات  دامي ، حفظ سرمايه دامي کشور ، بهبود سطح آموزش نيروهاي درگير در بخش دولتي  و توليد کنندگان محصولات دامي ، تشخيص بيماريهاي دامي ، نظارت بهداشتي بر  واحدهاي توليد دام و طيور ، تربيت تکنسين ها و کارشناسان علوم آزمايشگاهي  دامپزشکي ، دکتر دامپزشک و غيره را دارا مي باشد.



*امکانات آموزشکده:*


-اعضای هيأت علمی اين آموزشکده 15 نفر می باشند که 14 نفر دارای مدرک دکترای تخصصی و يکنفر دکترای عمومی دامپزشکی می باشد. 

- در مانگاه آموزشکده واقع در چوار ؛ که علاوه بر آموزش عملی به دانشجويان خدمات دامپزشکی هم به دامداران آن منطقه ارائه می کند و مجهز به داروخانه می باشد.


-کلينيک دامپزشکی ؛  واقع در دانشگاه که علاوه بر برگزاری بسياری از کلاس های تئوری و عملی در  آنها دارای 2 باب کلاس و مجهز به پروژکتور و اينترنت می باشد . و اسکلت  حيوانات آزمايشگاه در آن قرار دارد که کلاس های آناتومی در آن برگزار می  گردد.

-سالن آمفی

-سايت کامپيوتر آموزشکده 

-5 باب آزمايشگاه :

-الف:  آزمايشگاه بيوشيمی  ، که علاوه بر آزمايشهای بيوشيمی ،  آزمايشات  فيزيولوژي ، هماتولوژی ، کلينيکال پاتولوژی و سم شناسی در آن انجام می شود.

-ب : آزمايشگاه انگل شناسی ، که علاوه بر آزمايشهای انگل شناسی ، آزمايشات تک ياخته و کرم در آن انجام می شود.

-ج  : آزمايشگاه ميکروبيولوژی ، که علاوه بر آزمايشهای ميکروبيولوژی آزمايشات  ميکروب شناسی عمومی و اختصاصی ، تکنيکهای ميکروبيولوژی ، قارچ شناسی ،  بهداشت مواد غذايی و ايمنی شناسی در آن انجام می شود.

-د : آزمايشگاه تهيه مقاطع ميکروسکوپی ؛  که علاوه بر تهيه مقاطع کارهای بافت شناسی نيز در آن انجام می شود.

-ر: آزمايشگاه تحقيقاتی ؛ جهت انجام پروژه های تحقيقاتی و آزمايشات pcr 
تعداد 6 نفر کارشناس  خبره و متخصص  در آزمايشگاهها مشغول به کارند. 
-يک کلاس در دانشکده کشاورزی نيز متعلق به اين آموزشکده است.

----------

